# الشهوة أنواع



## fredyyy (27 يونيو 2008)

*يوحنا الأولى16:2*
*لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ *
*شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ، وَشَهْوَةَ الْعُيُونِ، *
*وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. *​

*فيلبي 1 : 23 *
*فَإِنِّي مَحْصُورٌ مِنْ الاِثْنَيْنِ *
*لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ *
*وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. *
*ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً. *​ 





*شهوة المؤمن شئ ... وشهوة الشرير شئ آخر *

*فالمؤمن يشتهي كل ما هو مقدس وكل ما هو طاهر*

*والشرير يشتهي كل ما يُلِذ قلبة الشرير ويُشبع أهوائه*

*كما أن المؤمن يرغب في شراء سيارة لخدمـة الآخـريـن*

*الشرير يشتهي إمتلاكها لإصتياد الشريرات لإشباع شهواته*

*المؤمن شهوة قلبه قراءة الكتاب المقدس ليعرف فكر الله*

*الشرير يقرأ الكتاب ليبحث عن أخطاء يلصقها بالله*


*المؤمن *
*يـــشـــتــهي أن *
*يُنفق فيما يُرضي الله*​ 


*هذا ما ُتقرُّه كلمة الله إذ تقول*

إشعياء 26 : 9 
*بِنَفْسِي اشْتَهَيْتُكَ* فِي اللَّيْلِ. 
أَيْضاً بِرُوحِي فِي دَاخِلِي *إِلَيْكَ أَبْتَكِرُ*. 
لأَنَّهُ حِينَمَا تَكُونُ *أَحْكَامُكَ* فِي الأَرْضِ 
يَتَعَلَّمُ سُكَّانُ الْمَسْكُونَةِ الْعَدْلَ.

مزمور 119 : 40 
هَئَنَذَا قَدِ *اشْتَهَيْتُ وَصَايَاكَ*. بِعَدْلِكَ أَحْيِنِي. 

مزمور 112 : 10 
الشِّرِّيرُ يَرَى فَيَغْضَبُ. يُحَرِّقُ أَسْنَانَهُ وَيَذُوبُ. *شَهْوَةُ الشِّرِّيرِ* *تَبِيدُ*. 

أمثالٌ 10 : 24 
خَوْفُ الشِّرِّيرِ هُوَ يَأْتِيهِ *وَشَهْوَةُ الصِّدِّيقِينَ* *تُمْنَحُ*. 

أمثالٌ 11 : 23 
*شَهْوَةُ الأَبْرَارِ* *خَيْرٌ* فَقَطْ. رَجَاءُ الأَشْرَارِ سَخَطٌ. 

إشعياء 26 : 8 
فَفِي طَرِيقِ أَحْكَامِكَ يَا رَبُّ انْتَظَرْنَاكَ.* إِلَى اسْمِكَ وَإِلَى ذِكْرِكَ شَهْوَةُ النَّفْسِ*. 

غلاطية 5 : 16 
وَإِنَّمَا أَقُولُ *اسْلُكُوا بِالرُّوحِ* فَلاَ تُكَمِّلُوا* شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ*. 


​يوحنا الأولى 2 : 16 
لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ 
*شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ،* *وَشَهْوَةَ* الْعُيُونِ، 
وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، *لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ* بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. ​ 



*فيلبي 1 : 23 *
*فَإِنِّي مَحْصُورٌ مِنْ الاِثْنَيْنِ *
*لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ *
*وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. *
*ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً. *​







************************​


----------



## just member (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الشهوة أنواع*

*اشكرك جدا يا مشرفنا الجميل على موضوعك الروعة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## K A T Y (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الشهوة أنواع*

_*ميرسي قوي علي الايات والموضوع الجميل دا يا فريدي*_​ 
_*ربنا يباركك *_​


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الشهوة أنواع*

_موضوع راااااائع وكامل  بجد

ميرسى خالص لحضرتك

ربنا يعوووضك_​


----------



## الحانوتى (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الشهوة أنواع*



fredyyy قال:


> *يوحنا الأولى16:2*
> *لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ *
> *شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ، وَشَهْوَةَ الْعُيُونِ، *
> *وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. *​
> ...






*فرايدي الله على الايات تسلم ايدك وميرسى اوى للايات الجميلا دى
ربنا يعوضك حير ويباركك​*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (28 يونيو 2008)

> خَوْفُ الشِّرِّيرِ هُوَ يَأْتِيهِ *وَشَهْوَةُ الصِّدِّيقِينَ* *تُمْنَحُ*.


 
شكرا فريددي .. الموضوع كتير حلو 

يسوع يباركك اخوية ​


----------



## fredyyy (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الشهوة أنواع*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *اشكرك جدا يا مشرفنا الجميل على موضوعك الروعة *​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

*شكراً أخي جوجو

على مرورك وتشجيعك 

والرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

يوحنا 17 : 15 
لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ أَنْ تَأْخُذَهُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنْ تَحْفَظَهُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. 
*


----------



## fredyyy (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الشهوة أنواع*



k a t y قال:


> _*ميرسي قوي علي الايات والموضوع الجميل دا يا فريدي*_​
> 
> 
> 
> _*ربنا يباركك *_​


 


*شكراً أختنا / كاتي

على مروركِ وتشجيعكِ 

والرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


يوحنا 17 : 16 
لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. 
*


----------



## fredyyy (7 يوليو 2008)

عاشقة دجلة قال:


> خَوْفُ الشِّرِّيرِ هُوَ يَأْتِيهِ *وَشَهْوَةُ الصِّدِّيقِينَ **تُمْنَحُ*.
> 
> شكرا فريددي .. الموضوع كتير حلو ​
> 
> ...


 

*شكراً أختنا / عاشقة دجلة

على مروركِ وتشجيعكِ 
*
*نعم شهوة الصديقين ُتمنح0 الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*

*ويعطيكي شهوة قلبك القدسة*


----------



## fredyyy (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الشهوة أنواع*



totty قال:


> _موضوع راااااائع وكامل بجد_​
> 
> 
> _ميرسى خالص لحضرتك_​
> ...


 

*شكراً أختنا / توتي

على مرورك وتشجيعك *

*والرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*

يوحنا 17 : 6 
أَنَا أَظْهَرْتُ اسْمَكَ لِلنَّاسِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. 
*كَانُوا لَكَ وَأَعْطَيْتَهُمْ لِي* وَقَدْ حَفِظُوا كلاَمَكَ. 

*نعم نحن عطية الآب للابن *

*ولأننا حفظنا كلام الرب لا نشتهي كما يشتهي أهل العالم*


----------



## أَمَة (7 يوليو 2008)

إشعياء 26 : 9 
*بِنَفْسِي اشْتَهَيْتُكَ* فِي اللَّيْلِ. 
أَيْضاً بِرُوحِي فِي دَاخِلِي *إِلَيْكَ أَبْتَكِرُ*. 

لأَنَّهُ حِينَمَا تَكُونُ *أَحْكَامُكَ* فِي الأَرْضِ يَتَعَلَّمُ سُكَّانُ الْمَسْكُونَةِ الْعَدْلَ
.

مزمور 119 : 40 
هَئَنَذَا قَدِ *اشْتَهَيْتُ وَصَايَاكَ*. بِعَدْلِكَ أَحْيِنِي. 






أميـــــــــــــــــــــــن 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## fredyyy (7 يوليو 2008)

أمة قال:


> إشعياء 26 : 9
> *بِنَفْسِي اشْتَهَيْتُكَ* فِي اللَّيْلِ.
> أَيْضاً بِرُوحِي فِي دَاخِلِي *إِلَيْكَ أَبْتَكِرُ*.
> 
> ...


 

*شكراً لمرورك أختنا / أمة*

*والرب يبارك حياتك وأن تكون شهوتك معرفة وصايا الرب*


----------



## mero_engel (7 يوليو 2008)

*بحييك علي الموضوع الجميل يا مشرفنا العزيز *
*تسلم ايدك*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## fredyyy (13 يوليو 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *بحييك علي الموضوع الجميل يا مشرفنا العزيز *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

*شكراً mero_engel *

*على مرورك وتشجيعك *

*أنا شهوة قلبي يكون ليَّ بنين وبنات في الإيمان *

*ياترى أنتي شهوة قلبك إيه*


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (13 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح

نش 2: 3	كالتفاح بين شجر الوعر كذلك حبيبي بين البنين.تحت ظله اشتهيت ان اجلس وثمرته حلوة لحلقي.

اشكرك يا استاذنا على موضوعك المفيد وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (13 يوليو 2008)

أمثالٌ 11 : 23 
*شَهْوَةُ الأَبْرَارِ* *خَيْرٌ* فَقَطْ. رَجَاءُ الأَشْرَارِ سَخَطٌ. 

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل  استاذ فريدي وعلي اهتمامك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2008)

الهي اجعل قلبي يشتهيك وحدك 
اجعل عيني لا تشتهي غيرك
اجعل لساني لا ينطق غير اسمك
اجعل كل حواسي سيدي ملك لك
احبك يا الهي الحنون لانك احببتني اولا احبك

حقا ما قولت يا استاذي 
اشكرك علي موضوعك الجميل الهادف
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fredyyy (13 يوليو 2008)

مارى ام يوسف قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> نش 2: 3    كالتفاح بين شجر الوعر كذلك حبيبي بين البنين.تحت ظله اشتهيت ان اجلس وثمرته حلوة لحلقي.
> 
> اشكرك يا استاذنا على موضوعك المفيد وربنا يبارك حياتك


 

*شكراً أختنا / ماري 

على تشريفك للموضوع  وتشجيعك *


إشعياء 26 : 9 
*بِنَفْسِي اشْتَهَيْتُكَ* فِي *اللَّيْلِ*. أَيْضاً بِرُوحِي فِي دَاخِلِي *إِلَيْكَ أَبْتَكِرُ*. 
لأَنَّهُ حِينَمَا تَكُونُ *أَحْكَامُكَ فِي الأَرْضِ* *يَتَعَلَّمُ* سُكَّانُ الْمَسْكُونَةِ *الْعَدْلَ*. 


أيوب 35 : 10 
....... اللهُ صَانِعِي *مُؤْتِي الأَغَانِيِّ فِي اللَّيْلِ؟* 


*بحبك يارب من كل قلبي*

:11_1_211v::36_3_21::11_1_211v:​


----------



## sapry (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الشهوة أنواع*






*شكرا استاذ فرايدى على الموضوع الرااااائع*



يوحنا الأولى 2 : 16 
لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ 
*شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ،* *وَشَهْوَةَ* الْعُيُونِ، 
وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، *لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ* بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. 





*فيلبي 1 : 23 *
*فَإِنِّي مَحْصُورٌ مِنْ الاِثْنَيْنِ *
*لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ *
*وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. *
*ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً. *
*صديقى*
*لاجزاء الا للذى انتصر ولا انتصار الا للذى جاهد ولاجهاد الا مع العدو او التجربه*
*انه يليق لنا ان نموت فى الجهاد من ان نحيا فى السقوط*
*الاجتهاد فى قهر شهوات الدنيا هو الذى رفع القديسين*
*النفس البشريه هى ارض صراع بين الله والشيطان*

*صديقى ان سقط فعد الى الجهاد بقوة اشد*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الشهوة أنواع*

انا اشكرك يا استاذى الغالى
على الكلمات المليانه روحانيه
ربنا يبارك حياتك
صلى لاجلى​


----------



## the dew (14 يوليو 2008)

بجد موضوع جميل جدا وانا مقتنعة بالكلام دة لان الاسلام قال كدا بردة ان الشهوة انواع وطبعا لازم الاديان كلها تكون متفقة لانها كلها تكمل بعضها وتحقق هدف واحد وهو ارتقاء البشر


----------



## صوت الرب (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الشهوة أنواع*

تأمل و موضوع جميل جدا
يا مشرفنا الحبيب fredyyy
الرب يباركك و ينور  حياتك
سلام ربالسلام يسوع معك


----------



## fredyyy (19 يوليو 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> الهي اجعل قلبي يشتهيك وحدك ​
> اجعل عيني لا تشتهي غيرك
> اجعل لساني لا ينطق غير اسمك
> اجعل كل حواسي سيدي ملك لك
> ...


 

*شكراً أخت نيفين رمزي*

*على تعليقك الرائع *

*فالقلب والعين واللسان وكل الحواث هي ملك الفادي*

*ولغيرة ممنوع اللمس *

*فنحن نشتهي أن نعيش بالقداسة أمامه التي بدونها لن يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله*


----------



## fredyyy (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الشهوة أنواع*



sapry قال:


> ​
> 
> *شكرا استاذ فرايدى على الموضوع الرااااائع*​
> 
> ...


 


*شكراً لك أخونا صبري*

*فنحن في صراع وجهاد .... والذي يطمئن قلوبنا أننا نمشي وراء من إنتصر لأجلنا*

كورنثوس الثانية 2 : 14 
وَلَكِنْ شُكْراً *لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يَقُودُنَا* فِي مَوْكِبِ *نُصْرَتِهِ* فِي الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، وَيُظْهِرُ بِنَا رَائِحَةَ مَعْرِفَتِهِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ.


----------



## fredyyy (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الشهوة أنواع*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> انا اشكرك يا استاذى الغالى​
> على الكلمات المليانه روحانيه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> صلى لاجلى​


 


*شكراً لك أخوتنا / نيفين ثروت*

*لمررك وليعطيكي الرب النجاح في كل ما تمتد إليه يدك *

أمثالٌ 10 : 24 
خَوْفُ الشِّرِّيرِ هُوَ يَأْتِيهِ *وَشَهْوَةُ الصِّدِّيقِينَ تُمْنَحُ*.


----------

